# Pilot Application 2012 - Anyone in the Same Boat?



## Gunshark (16 Nov 2012)

Hello ladies and gents,

My first post here. First, a big Thank You to all those who have served, who are currently serving, and those just joining the military now. And a big Thank You to everyone who runs these forums and to all that contribute so much valuable and representative information.

And now my story. I am currently applying for a Pilot position, Reg Force, and it is currently unclear what's coming next or when, or if it's coming at all. Just looking to see if anyone here is in a similar boat and has some info that I may not be aware of. Also describing my application experience for those who are also interested in applying.

I live in Toronto and turned 26 in September. I have a mechanical engineering degree and currently work in an engineering firm. I finally decided it's time to do more with my life and help bring positive chance, among many other reasons. I first came into the Toronto CFRC some time in June 2012 to have an intro discussion with the recruiter, and was told that there were pilot openings. The CF website too specified that pilot applications were being accepted. I gathered my thoughts and applied online in the beginning of July. I specified only Pilot in my application, as that is where my heart lies, with no 2nd or 3rd option. Shortly after, I was called to come in with original documents in order to complete the official paperwork. Then I wrote my CFAT and had my interview soon after. I was done the paperwork, CFAT and interview probably within about 2 months time altogether. Then there was a bit of a delay to schedule my medical due to high volume, from what I understood. Finally I went in for my medical in October, and have completed additional medical tests outside of CFRC and returned the results in November. My medical results should have recently been sent for processing. A few days later, I came in again to pick up the Aircrew Selection study booklet. (By the way, are those ours to keep?) So, from the time I first submitted my application to completing all the routine steps (minus Aircrew Selection), it took me just over 4 months. Interestingly enough, approximately from Canada Day to the Remembrance Day - a patriotic coincidence.

There was a bit of a misunderstanding regarding pilot position openings recently. After my medical in October, I was told that the recent Aircrew Selection session had a higher than usual pass rate and that all pilot positions have been filled for this year. I was told to check back periodically and hopefully new positions will open towards the beginning of the next fiscal year, around March-April. Meanwhile, the CF website front page was displaying the "Pilots in Demand" message. So a couple of weeks later, I went back to the CFRC to double-check. I was told that I had been misinformed the first time and that positions are indeed still open. When I picked up my study booklet just days ago, I confirmed once again that positions are still open for this year (...and I think I heard the Corporal say that there are no pilot positions for next year, or perhaps no positions posted yet). Then I discovered this forum and read a recent post that said pilot positions are closed for the time being. Mixed signals.

I have now understood that applying to CF is a complex process with many variables, positions come and go, but I'd appreciate any feedback, if anyone has any recent news on this. For the time being, my file is still active so I'm keeping the hope alive. And in the mean time, I'll be looking to do things to strengthen my application.

Cheers,
Anton


----------



## crosswind (17 Nov 2012)

Many people are in the same boat, I'll try and answer your question.  Yes there was some confusion about DEO pilot being closed, I was told it was only closed to NEW applicants but those already in the system are being processed until all slots filled for this fiscal year.  I have no idea about them not doing any more aircrew selections though, but it seems like many people have passed and are merit listed.  There was a rumour of a selection board sitting recently but I'm not sure, but it is likely that slots will be filled soon if they aren't already.  The "Pilots in Demand" message may apply to ROTP applicants as well, as slots are distributed between the entry plans.  Your best bet is just to sit tight and be patient, many of us have been in the process for a long time.  Good luck!


----------



## Gunshark (17 Nov 2012)

crosswind said:
			
		

> Many people are in the same boat, I'll try and answer your question.  Yes there was some confusion about DEO pilot being closed, I was told it was only closed to NEW applicants but those already in the system are being processed until all slots filled for this fiscal year.  I have no idea about them not doing any more aircrew selections though, but it seems like many people have passed and are merit listed.  There was a rumour of a selection board sitting recently but I'm not sure, but it is likely that slots will be filled soon if they aren't already.  The "Pilots in Demand" message may apply to ROTP applicants as well, as slots are distributed between the entry plans.  Your best bet is just to sit tight and be patient, many of us have been in the process for a long time.  Good luck!



Thanks for your input. This may explain why I was told that positions are closed by one person and that they are open by the other. It's not necessarily that they won't be doing any more aircrew selections, but none are scheduled at this time, last I heard. I'll check with the CFRC again next week. Cheers.


----------



## OYR_Pilot (18 Nov 2012)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Thanks for your input. This may explain why I was told that positions are closed by one person and that they are open by the other. It's not necessarily that they won't be doing any more aircrew selections, but none are scheduled at this time, last I heard. I'll check with the CFRC again next week. Cheers.



I am in the same situation. I had my interview last Wednesday (it was my last step before aircrew selection) and my recruiter told me that aircrew selections are scheduled on December but he had to verify if there are some spots left. I didn't know we could pick up the study booklet before being  scheduled, I will pass by my CFRC this week to get mine!


----------



## Gunshark (18 Nov 2012)

> I am in the same situation. I had my interview last Wednesday (it was my last step before aircrew selection) and my recruiter told me that aircrew selections are scheduled on December but he had to verify if there are some spots left. I didn't know we could pick up the study booklet before being  scheduled, I will pass by my CFRC this week to get mine!



Interesting info. I plan to call the CFRC tomorrow to check on the status of things. I'll ask about the December aircrew selection schedule.

Yeah, it looks like after you've done your paperwork, CFAT, interview and medical, you are free to pick up the study guide and wait to get scheduled for aircrew selection.


----------



## Duckman54 (22 Dec 2012)

I'm in the same boat...

Applied Reg Force DEO Pilot back in '96. Did Interview, CFAT, medicals, etc, etc...  all good except at Opthamologist got mixed results...  Apparently laser auto-refractor results didn't agree with the ol' manual "spinning the wheels on your nose" results. Dr. told me straight up "You're good to go!"    ...  BUT got a call from Recruiting office few weeks later telling me they've concluded I had tiny correction in one eye, barely over the line to V2, no pilot. Poo.

Being a laser surgery patient (PRK, not LASIK) I already had Doc-certified-better-than-20/20, so dunno why they balked...  but can't argue with them. 

ANYWAYS, fast forward buncha years, now I'm 38 and I understand that vision rules have relaxed ever-so-slightly, and now my PRK will pass muster. Haven't lost my Science degree, and picked up a few handy things in meantime, like Comm/Multi-IFR pilot license, Peace officer status, and some other goodies that can't really hurt my application. Yes, at 38  (39 in April) I'm still in really good shape, competing in World Police & Fire Games, etc.

Sent in application few weeks back to the Virtual center, got the email it's been txfrd to 'local' center (the "Vancouver" center, in my home town of New Westminster), and got word from them about scheduling interview, CFAT and all that jazz...  I'm a good ways away from my 'local' center, deep in the northern interior of BC, so this should be interesting.

Haven't heard anything either way about trades being Open or Closed, or cutoffs of fiscal year, or any such thing. I'm just in the hurry-up-and-wait pile I guess.  

Last time, when denied Aircrew because of my vision, I was offered Navigator but I was too young and stupid to consider it!  This time, I think I'm a little wiser and more patient, and I will definitely consider alternatives. I'm in Gov't "Public Service" right now, but feel I'm serving the wrong slice of society...  I think any service in the Forces is honorable, and will provide vastly more job- and personal-satisfaction than I have now. I've been approved before (was told vision was the ONLY sticking point), and don't feel I've gotten too much stoopider than I was in '96, so I'm optimistic I'll make it again. Looking forward to my week at Trenton and then BMOQ!

Just in case this time, I'd like more detailed info on my "non-Aircrew options". Seems people get different answers when talking to different recruiters. Perhaps info here is more reliable?

'Greg.


----------



## Gunshark (8 Jan 2013)

Interesting story. It seems it is common for people to go ACSO or air traffic control route, if denied pilot. Then again, it's all up to you. It's what you want, as long as you're eligible to apply for it.

Any changes in your application process? I've been scheduled for aircrew selection next week. Currently experiencing similar feelings that have been talked about on this forum many times, haha.


----------



## Gunshark (30 Jan 2013)

Well, I am now in a different boat. My January Aicrew Selection was not a success. :facepalm: PPL ground school, along with the rapid drop in personal funds, begin next week. ;D I'll be flying with the Brampton Flight Centre, north of Toronto. If anyone is doing the same, drop me a message. Cheers.


----------



## estoguy (15 Feb 2013)

I'm hoping my refiling goes well this year, and its still available.   Its all hinging on that sleep study... here's hoping!


----------



## Gunshark (9 Aug 2014)

Not intended as a self-serving post but rather a quick update, in case anyone is in a similar spot, wants to comment on their experience, wants to keep in touch, ask questions, etc.

Last week passed the 2nd attempt at Aircrew Selection in Trenton for Pilot, this time under the CFAST system. Now waiting for the Air Factor and hoping to make the merit list.

The future remains uncertain but the hope is kept alive. Time in recruitment process: 26 months and counting. Regrets: 0. Good luck to all fellow applicants.


----------



## BlueDuck (10 Aug 2014)

What is the CFAST system?  How does that work?  Am going to ASC in lest than 2 weeks.  Thanks!


----------



## Gunshark (11 Aug 2014)

BlueDuck said:
			
		

> What is the CFAST system?  How does that work?  Am going to ASC in lest than 2 weeks.  Thanks!



Happy to explain it, but I thought you're going PAO?


----------



## BlueDuck (11 Aug 2014)

I am, but AEC and PLT are my 2 & 3.


----------



## Gunshark (11 Aug 2014)

BlueDuck said:
			
		

> I am, but AEC and PLT are my 2 & 3.



Good on you for keeping your options diverse. Were you given the instructions and the testing guide yet heading into Trenton? If not, you can find everything here: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/cf-aircrew-selection-centre.page. You are required to go over the Joining Instructions and the Candidate Guide.

CFAST - Canadian Forces Aircrew Selection Test. It's a fairly new testing system implemented over the last year or so. It's essentially a battery of computer based tests, about 8 hours over 2 days. At the end you will be told whether you've met the standard for PLT, AEC, and also ACSO (should you also consider that as an option).

The previous testing system used to be CAPSS - Canadian Automated Pilot Selection System, which was a simulator based sequence of tests.

I have done both and I can say they are both fairly tough. Expect to be challenged, so try to go in rested, focused, and calm if you can help it. These are your secondary trade choices, so that should take some edge off. Also, bring a sweater as it might be chilly in there.


----------



## Gunshark (5 Jun 2015)

Thought I'd check back in quickly. My circumstances have changed and as a result my goals have changed from pursuing a Reg Force Officer career to Army Reserve NCM. I have my application with 32 Combat Engineer Regiment in Toronto, and aiming to start part-time BMQ in October 2015. If anyone is looking to join 32 CER, feel free to give me a shout and we can keep in touch. Cheers!


----------



## Gunshark (28 Oct 2015)

Enrolled with 32 CER.


----------



## Roger123 (1 May 2017)

Hello Gunshark,

I was going through some personal stories and came across yours. I myself am currently in the final applications stages for DEO PLT, ACSO and AEC and was curious to your steps following ACS. Were you eventually offered a position as PLT? Did you go to BMOQ?


----------



## mariomike (1 May 2017)

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Hello Gunshark,
> 
> I was going through some personal stories and came across yours. I myself am currently in the final applications stages for DEO PLT, ACSO and AEC and was curious to your steps following ACS. Were you eventually offered a position as PLT? Did you go to BMOQ?



Gunshark has not been on much lately,

Last Active: September 07, 2016,


----------



## Roger123 (2 May 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out Mario.


----------

